# Opinions on teenager wearing luxury watch!?



## Auster3

I am a 15 year old boy that has is buying a Breitling Colt Quartz, if you saw a teenager on the street wearing a Breitling what would you think? I have saved for nearly two years to buy this watch and it is from 1996 so it's hardly brand new; please be honest and detailed with answers... Thanks!


----------



## bobo90

Always depends on the person more then on the watch he's wearing imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin

I would think he either comes from a very wealthy family, or he's making a big financial mistake. Possibly both, but certainly at least one.

I admire your desire to pursue a luxury watch, and your dedication to saving for one. That discipline is admirable. But at 15, there are so many other things to consider, and a future to pursue. I don't know you or your current family or financial situation, but for most 15 year olds, there are likely wiser options for your money. But again, I don't know you or your financial situation.


----------



## cheoah

Most wouldn't know the value of your watch. I wouldn't. If I saw you with a large watch, I'd note you were wearing a large watch. That's all. Any other opinion would be based on context and how you act, or something else more meaningful. 

Are luxury watches popular with kids in your neighborhood/school/whatever?

If you really like the watch and makes you happy, go for it, with all the regular caveats about safety and prudence and all that. I assume your parents are onboard. My son saves for expensive things too but not watches. He likes his seiko 5. He would not wear a luxury watch to his school anyway, nor would I allow it. For many schools, it's probably not appropriate. 


Sent from my world headquarters...


----------



## HammyMan37

I said to a kid wearing a HS sweatshirt at the sandwich shop the other day "Nice Datejust." He seemed siked that someone knew what it was from a glance and he wanted to talk about what I was wearing. Big credit to him and I didn't give a shi# that he was in high school and had a better watch than me. He knew history of his and actually knew mine too. So it's all depending on the person. If he said Yeah dude, thanks. I'd probably have another opinion of him.

Do you have a pic of the one you want?


----------



## ctt1760

I'd think someone gave you his old watch and that you wear it not because you like it but because it's your only watch.
I would not view it negatively; just think you are a frugal teen.


----------



## Cranworth

That is not a wildly expensive or ostentatious watch, so I wouldn't worry about it. But at 15, if I had my act together and had saved my money, I would have bought an SKX007 and saved the rest of the money for Extra Old Stock!


----------



## bobbubka84

If you've saved for it, I'd say go for it 100%. There is plenty of time to worry about the future and the pressures that come with growing up. At 15, you should be care free. 
You aren't frittering away the money either, being as you are looking at a used piece it'll already have taken its biggest hit in depreciation if you buy well. Buy it, enjoy it and care not what others think. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia

Auster3 said:


> I am a 15 year old boy that has is buying a Breitling Colt Quartz, *if you saw a teenager on the street wearing a Breitling what would you think*? I have saved for nearly two years to buy this watch and it is from 1996 so it's hardly brand new; please be honest and detailed with answers... Thanks!


Wouldn jump to any conclusions, one way or the other.


----------



## bigclive2011

Good for you I would think!!

In life you make a series of choices on what to do with your money, and from my perspective spending YOUR money on a good watch seems a lot better than spending all your money on booze and drugs!!

So wear just what you like and good luck to you.


----------



## Frunkinator

Its like Tiger Woods starting as a teenager. If yoibhaheba passion for watches and were able to save up for a nice watch, then go for it and enjoy it. Nothing wrong with gaining knowledge and enjoying this hobby at 15. One thing to remember though... wear it modestly.


----------



## craig00

I would thing it was borrowed or you come from a wealthy family but all the same for a boy of your age it quite a huge step having saved for over a year. Most teenagers have lots of things to get and hardly save but all the same if its what makes you happy i'd say you go for it.


----------



## sfaxtis

StogieNinja said:


> I would think he either comes from a very wealthy family, or he's making a big financial mistake. Possibly both, but certainly at least one.
> 
> I admire your desire to pursue a luxury watch, and your dedication to saving for one. That discipline is admirable. But at 15, there are so many other things to consider, and a future to pursue. I don't know you or your current family or financial situation, but for most 15 year olds, there are likely wiser options for your money. But again, I don't know you or your financial situation.


Could not have said it better myself


----------



## charleswtch

StogieNinja said:


> I would think he either comes from a very wealthy family, or he's making a big financial mistake. Possibly both, but certainly at least one.
> 
> I admire your desire to pursue a luxury watch, and your dedication to saving for one. That discipline is admirable. But at 15, there are so many other things to consider, and a future to pursue. I don't know you or your current family or financial situation, but for most 15 year olds, there are likely wiser options for your money. But again, I don't know you or your financial situation.


Totally read my mind


----------



## Norm S

Eh why buy a 20 year old Quartz breitling. Trying too hard if you ask me. Save your money for something better once you have a few more chin hairs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

I admire your choice of having a nice watch in such a young age - taste have nothing to do with age. I start to appreciate good wine when I was 12

however, I would say that if you haven't bought the Colt quartz yet, you might want to reconsider your purchase because... well, its _Colt Quartz. _Save some more and get a better watch

its like asking whether a college guy would looks ok in sports luxury car, which is _Aston Martin Cygnet_... the car is the one thing that's wrong in that place


----------



## ConfusedOne

It depends on your lifestyle.
I would highly recommend not purchasing any expensive watches until after college.
I do not know your financial background, however this is just advice from a current college student.
If you find yourself playing sports often then *DO NOT *wear the Breitling.
If you dress in a mature fashion then it should be fine.
Wearing a luxury watch at such a young age is a tad bizarre, only because wearing a luxury watch demands a mature attitude.
I do not think more or less of an individual based on the watch they wear.


----------



## Mediocre

I would think "Oh, nice watch", and go on about my business


----------



## Exclusivewatches

At the age of 15, despite my huge interest for watches, i would re-consider your thought. You have a lifetime ahead to buy, sell, trade watches. But for now, keep on saving. It'll do you good in the longer term.


----------



## john freddrick

Your point is from a very different perspective,and is very positive. Nice one


----------



## skoner

If that is what makes you happy then sure, go for it! If you really like the watch and you're interested in watches, sure. I mean it could be worse. I know people who has younger brother's asking they're parents for money to buy a sub to "fit in" the school. Then you're buying a watch for the wrong reason. You have reason to buy the watch, simply because you like it and it's not a 5000$ watch either. Whatever makes you happy man. Speak with your parents and what they think about it, from here you will only have answers from watch enthusiasts. If you're mother or father says "Hey, save that money and do whatever you want with it when you're 18", then you should maybe consider they're advice.


----------



## SunnyDaze

Buy something more practical. 

Start saving money now. Open up accounts at a few banks if your parents are cooperative. Throw in what you can afford when you can afford it. Don't be afraid to sacrifice now to benefit yourself later! 

That being said, there is resale value in the watch. If you must have it, make sure the price leaves you room to resale it and not take a hit. You're the one with the cash. You're the one who is in the position to make offers. If the seller will negotiate then that's all the better.


----------



## Nokie

Wear what you like, like what you wear....


----------



## Blarpie

I wouldn't ask for opinions from internet randos, simply because the demographics and values will be all over the place. Some guy in Beverly Hills will likely think very differently than some guy in Mumbai. And chances are you'll never meet either of them.

I would ask your peers, because those are the people you'll be interacting with in the real world. Not faceless internet strangers.


----------



## ancreanchor

If you had saved with that watch in mind there's no way I wouldn't respect you, especially doing so at that age. That said I'm not a big fan of quartz watches and would personally buy an eco drive and save the rest for a mechanical watch.


----------



## ZIPPER79

StogieNinja,

Nice of you to give such a negative and condesending opinion. This young lad made one mistake and that was soliciting anyones opinion here.
The young man has worked and saved for TWO YEARS and deserves his reward in a fine new watch.
I could go on about what your possible parenting skills are, but I won't.
The kid did good and should not have that taken away from him. 


StogieNinja said:


> I would think he either comes from a very wealthy family, or he's making a big financial mistake. Possibly both, but certainly at least one.
> 
> I admire your desire to pursue a luxury watch, and your dedication to saving for one. That discipline is admirable. But at 15, there are so many other things to consider, and a future to pursue. I don't know you or your current family or financial situation, but for most 15 year olds, there are likely wiser options for your money. But again, I don't know you or your financial situation.


----------



## RotorRonin

ZIPPER79 said:


> Nice of you to give such a negative and condesending opinion.


I think my reply to him was far less negative and condescending than your reply to me.

He asked what our thoughts were, and I have mine. Either he comes from an affluent family, and he can afford it, or else he doesn't and there are wiser places to put his money. The former isn't a negative thing, and the latter is my opinion. I don't see what's condescending about either.

As I said in my original statement, I really respect his self-discipline. The fact that he's saved for two years is great! But I think it would be unwise to spend that much on a watch, unless he has other means. If he comes from a wealthy family, and things like his first car and college are covered by his parents, and the money he's saved is play money, then he's not necessarily making a financial mistake. But if he's scrimped and saved every penny for two years and he comes from a lower income family that's not covering those other things, there are probably other wiser things to consider spending his money on. I don't see anything condescending about pointing that out.

Tell me, which is more condescending: telling a young man to be wise with his money, or telling him he should blow it on a luxury item without considering his current financial situation and how doing so could affect his future?

Since you brought up my parenting skills, tell me which do you think a wise parent would recommend to their child?


----------



## Ard

Have you looked at other watches? I would never in good faith tell anyone to buy a Breitling, I've been to AD's and have never seen one I would buy. So many watches, I'd probably go for something more modest. If you want it to be of high quality the choices are nearly limitless.

Ard


----------



## Cranworth

Ard said:


> Have you looked at other watches? I would never in good faith tell anyone to buy a Breitling, I've been to AD's and have never seen one I would buy. So many watches, I'd probably go for something more modest. If you want it to be of high quality the choices are nearly limitless.
> 
> Ard


Now there is some good advice!


----------



## stubborndonkey

It really depends on the teenager.


----------



## shiyifan

StogieNinja, I think you gave excellent advice. You are a good man.



StogieNinja said:


> I think my reply to him was far less negative and condescending than your reply to me.
> 
> He asked what our thoughts were, and I have mine. Either he comes from an affluent family, and he can afford it, or else he doesn't and there are wiser places to put his money. The former isn't a negative thing, and the latter is my opinion. I don't see what's condescending about either.
> 
> As I said in my original statement, I really respect his self-discipline. The fact that he's saved for two years is great! But I think it would be unwise to spend that much on a watch, unless he has other means. If he comes from a wealthy family, and things like his first car and college are covered by his parents, and the money he's saved is play money, then he's not necessarily making a financial mistake. But if he's scrimped and saved every penny for two years and he comes from a lower income family that's not covering those other things, there are probably other wiser things to consider spending his money on. I don't see anything condescending about pointing that out.
> 
> Tell me, which is more condescending: telling a young man to be wise with his money, or telling him he should blow it on a luxury item without considering his current financial situation and how doing so could affect his future?
> 
> Since you brought up my parenting skills, tell me which do you think a wise parent would recommend to their child?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kleinbus

Norm S said:


> Eh why buy a 20 year old Quartz breitling. Trying too hard if you ask me. Save your money for something better once you have a few more chin hairs...


Common statement from people who admire watches with magnifiers?


----------



## kleinbus

Auster3 said:


> I am a 15 year old boy that has is buying a Breitling Colt Quartz, if you saw a teenager on the street wearing a Breitling what would you think? I have saved for nearly two years to buy this watch and it is from 1996 so it's hardly brand new; please be honest and detailed with answers... Thanks!


We all have our hobbies so don't let the nay sayers to sway you.

At that age I burned up much more money while building cars and whatnot bikes and sure it was fun but it was a hobby. I could have collected watches or cars or bikes or smoked it or drank it....

Just be carful with fellows at your age as many of them probably doesn't understand your new hobby and this may lead to less desired situations.


----------



## marcmc

Go for it! You sound like you have a good head on your shoulders, have thought carefully about what you want and are saving towards that goal. I received a Tag Heuer SEL when I was 17 as a gift. I don't think anyone gave me a second look or had any idea what I had on my wrist. Me on the other hand, I acted like it was some priceless treasure. lol.

I hope you get your watch! Cheers,
Marc

Below, my once priceless treasure;-)


----------



## chumo22

Auster3 said:


> I am a 15 year old boy that has is buying a Breitling Colt Quartz, if you saw a teenager on the street wearing a Breitling what would you think? I have saved for nearly two years to buy this watch and it is from 1996 so it's hardly brand new; please be honest and detailed with answers... Thanks!


Just my opinion, but I can't imagine how boring life would be at 40 if I had a Breitling at 15. You only learn to appreciate certain things in life in many cases because you do without them for years.


----------



## bjjkk

When I was 15, you would get more girls with a car.....I never got a girl with a watch, never ever. Maybe keep saving for a car, it would be my choice.


----------



## Omegatron24

I think the most important lesson to teach a 15 year old here is: Stop thinking about what other people are going to think of it. You want the watch? You saved the money for it, and have no other debts that take precedence? Go buy it and enjoy it. Don't waste a time pondering what other people think of where you find enjoyment. The internet is an amazing place to accumulate knowledge...terrible place to accumulate opinions. But thats just my opinion


----------



## c.hanninen

I think the OP is making a very intelligent choice in buying a watch that has likely depreciated a great deal already. Would I buy that watch? Probably not, but I am not a 15 year old. I would guess most teenagers would want something brand new and likely impractical (haven't most of us done this with watches, car,etc). My advice is to determine what a good price for that watch is and stick to that. Do not go over budget. More opportunities will arise


----------



## IndyChrono

If its truly a passion for you, go for it. But...be careful because the "collecting bug" can be contagious. And at your age, it might keep you from saving and investing for more needier things at this point in your life. If you can keep it to just (1) watch, fine. But...save the passion for collecting when you're old (like most of us probably are who are giving you advice!).


----------



## duffin123456

I was once in your position and tbh although the people in this forum are overall quite nice and understanding, the real world isn't. I've been shunned so many times during my college year for wearing a luxury watch that I gave up and just wore a simple Hamilton for the rest of my college years. It was a sh*tty experience for me and if you want to wear a luxury watch at a very young age, you must be prepared to face situation like this, cause the world is just full of jealous people. Didn't stop me from buying and collecting more watches though.


----------



## jupiter6

Blarpie said:


> I wouldn't ask for opinions from internet randos, simply because the demographics and values will be all over the place. Some guy in Beverly Hills will likely think very differently than some guy in Mumbai. And chances are you'll never meet either of them.
> 
> I would ask your peers, because those are the people you'll be interacting with in the real world. Not faceless internet strangers.


This is one of the more useful responses.


----------



## Drumguy

Auster3 said:


> I am a 15 year old boy that has is buying a Breitling Colt Quartz, if you saw a teenager on the street wearing a Breitling what would you think? I have saved for nearly two years to buy this watch and it is from 1996 so it's hardly brand new; please be honest and detailed with answers... Thanks!


Don`t care. It`s your money buy what you want and you shouldn`t care either.


----------



## arogle1stus

I have nary a problem seeing a teenager wearing an upscale watch.
In fact I get the opinion you are wise beyond your years.
Lifelong watch relationships are made while youn.
When I was 14 I had saved for a year for a WW2 vintage A 11 watch.
In the ensuing years I became almost OCD about horology and great
watches. I hope your afinity with watches grows!

X traindriver Art


----------



## thomasrhee

No problems at all. I always liked watches from an early age. As a freshman in high school, I bought myself a Seiko. As a high school graduation present, my parents bought me a Tag Heuer. When I graduated from college (the first of 3 bachelor degrees), my parents bought me a Rolex Datejust. I always got complimented on my watches if people noticed but never questioned wearing such watches at a young age.


----------



## Ulrich

Case by case scenario. I would be mad if a kid saved up hit Christmas money to buy something nice than going out and buying beer every weekend.


----------



## Slowturbo

I would probably think your parents bought it for you to be quite honest.

That said, i think its great that you were diligent about saving your money to get something that will probably be pretty special to you for a long time to come. So many people encourage you to save for the future and put off what you really want because you need to be more responsible. As others have mentioned, you have plenty of time to worry about all that stuff.

While I agree it is important to develop smart financial habits early on, I think it is even more important to live your life and enjoy things that you appreciate. Life is short and you cant take it all with you! Enjoy your watch!


----------



## Stelyos

i wore a cartier francaise tank and drove a clk320 in college and many adults were bothered by it. I honestly never understood why people take notice of what others are wearing/driving... it's like they're threaten by it. there's always a bigger fish that has more than you, and it bothers me that people try to generalize and categorize you and if you don't fit that mold they made up in their minds because of their limited world.

OP, go ahead! enjoy it!


----------



## walltz

I would think you are from a wealthy family to be honest.


----------



## Watchdelight

Many of my friend's teenage sons and daughters got given a watch from the parents as a gift
Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Gman06880

I don't think I would want my teen wearing anything more than a digital these days. A nice watch will only get lost or damaged in
MY kids case. 

Also feel that spending more than he can make on a week is innaprroptiate...

Again...my personal opinion.


----------



## kunimi

me, personally, will think you as a rich boy. unless i know you personally, and for that discipline of savings i will admire you


----------



## Blainer

From my experience you will get people who will think it is either fake, a gift and some who will actually appreciate your hard work and appreciation for luxury watches.

I myself am 17 and kinda different from most people my age! This past month I bought my first true luxury watch a 1980s Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date. I did my research and found one at a local antique market. Now that may sound shady but I had the watch checked out to insure authenticity. I also bought the watch at a very good price $1500. I had saved my money through buying and selling antiques and was ready to make an investment. I at any time could sell the watch for what I paid and more. Most people that I know adults or peers my age think it is a stupid idea spending that kinda money on a watch but they don't understand how good of an investment it is.

Most people will be quick to judge and won't know the work you put into getting it, so with a watch like, be proud of your accomplishment and enjoy it!

Cheers,

Blaine


----------



## 252063225

Hold off on buying the watch. Now that you are on watchuseek, I'd say it's only a matter of time before you develop affinity towards mechanicals. If after lurking the forum for few more months and you still find yourself lusting after said quartz, then maybe it is the one.

As for what other thinks? Does it matter? 
If they are jealous; bask in their jealousy.
If they commend you on your taste; thank them for the compliment.
If they presume you are a rich spoiled child; disregard them and their groundless judgment.

The only reason I am asking you to hold off on the purchase is because I too bought a watch after stumbling upon WUS. But after reading and gaining knowledge from this vast pool of aficionados, my taste quickly changed... I ended up giving it to my sister.


----------



## timeisnow

Good for you, keep it up 



Auster3 said:


> I am a 15 year old boy that has is buying a Breitling Colt Quartz, if you saw a teenager on the street wearing a Breitling what would you think? I have saved for nearly two years to buy this watch and it is from 1996 so it's hardly brand new; please be honest and detailed with answers... Thanks!


----------



## Just1n

My first thought would be that you were wearing your father's watch, but kudos to you for a) having a sophisticated hobby, and b) saving up enough to indulge. I do think there are better buys in the same price range-- NOT Breitling and NOT quartz-- but the only place to go is up.

Looking forward to seeing your collection grow.


----------



## Cadillac

I think you should get it, you saved for it, it's what you want, now execute.


----------



## jupiter6

I think he executed some time ago, considering the op was in December.


----------



## heb

Future white collar criminal.


----------



## baltigo.eu

I honestly think that pretty much nobody would give a ..... Most people do nots know anything else than a Rolex, and would not care in any other possible situation. However, if someone did notice, there would be two things that could happen:
A) they do not do anything
B) they talk you up 
Either way, if you like it and want it, and have the money, hey, go for it. You shouldn't care what other people think.


----------



## jpohn

I wanted a Breitling when I was 15 too, so no issues.

Your tastes will change as you get older though. For me, it is less about buying into the brand prestige and more about the merits of the watch itself. 

Look at the TAG Heuer's F1's from the 1990s - all luxury brand, minimal quality. The Colt is a much nicer watch, but the 1990s Colt Quartz won't be of interest in another 20 years.

I'd get an Aerospace. It's not too much more money and the design has aged much better so far, despite the tech no longer being cutting edge. You might wear it once in a while in 40 years as a cool vintage, where the Colt will surely be replaced with a Rolex or Omega.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623

I have no opinion to fit all. What is right for one 15 year old is wrong for another. What will make this a splendid move or financial blunder is how YOU conduct yourself after owning the watch.

Speaking of my own history, and reiterating what others have said, take caution and sufficient time to make the right call.

You may see, as many of us have, that "the best looking watch" will not stand as top criterion. In time, the best built watch or best investment watch or watch that "speaks to you" will invade your thought process. Suddenly the watch you thought was your grail becomes another costly stepping stone to wisdom. I've had many! Some regretful moves in fact...

If I have any advice for you, it is to *know yourself*. Make moves that you believe in rather than looing to the opinions or approval of strangers. Ask those who deeply matter to you, and ask yourself. 
Good luck.


----------



## watchninja123

Your pals are probably more impressed with the g shocks than a breitling. Save that money and buy it when you get older.


----------



## C Rags

If you're a responsible young man then I have no problem with it especially if you've saved the money for 2 yrs. Enjoy it.


----------



## Stelyos

He hasn't been on the forum since December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinita

Auster3 said:


> I am a 15 year old boy that has is buying a Breitling Colt Quartz, if you saw a teenager on the street wearing a Breitling what would you think? I have saved for nearly two years to buy this watch and it is from 1996 so it's hardly brand new; please be honest and detailed with answers... Thanks!


 You have saved for it, so deserve, go ahead enjoy , lot of time to worry about the future .At this age have fun and enjoy!!! |> Would love to have a look at your watch.


----------



## toomann

Vinita said:


> You have saved for it, so deserve, go ahead enjoy , lot of time to worry about the future .At this age have fun and enjoy!!! |> Would love to have a look at your watch.


By now you hopefully have already purchased the watch. Saving money is something that is hard for kids let alone adults to do. Having the discipline to save for 2yrs is fantastic. You fully deserve buying the watch. I have no concerns. BTW - being it's a Breitling it will most likely hold it's value. And if your ever in the need of some cash you should be able to easily sell it. Can't say that about many other things you spend your money on.


----------



## jupiter6

Stelyos said:


> He hasn't been on the forum since December
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This


----------



## peire06

I guess it depends on how the teen behaves and value of the watch. In your case it is rather low key model so not a problem. However, if I see a teen with a Daytona, I would think he is a spoiled brat.


----------



## Auster3

Hello everyone; just an update; I bought the Breitling last December, and... to begin with, I had my doubts, because it's a 36mm. But it looks gorgeous (my opinion), and I can dress it up on an alligator strap, or dress it down on an aged NATO. For use at school I tend to stick with the PRO 1 bracelet.

I have found out since buying the watch that my headmaster (equivalent of a principal) is a big watch collector with Cartier, Lange & Sohne and some vintage pieces in his collection!

Thank you all for the advice and constructive criticism, I bought the watch for £550 and they regularly sell now for over £1,000. So I'm a happy boy!


----------



## Lewiston

bobo90 said:


> Always depends on the person more then on the watch he's wearing imo


Agreed. A person's character tells me far more about that individual than what they're wearing, driving, etc.


----------



## jberberich

Simply put it's your money to do with it as you wish. Plus, if chosen carefully and at the right price point a luxury watch can be a good investment too.


----------



## freshprince357

Good for you for buying a quality watch instead of some POS fossil haha.

Rock the Breitling well and then on your next purchase, snag one that you can re-sell for more or at cost to what you bought it for. 

Leverage the forums instead of AD's for good deals on pre-owned luxury watches.

Could probably grab an older model DateJust for $2k then resell for same price after done wearing.


----------



## caps93

I wouldn't really think anything, if it was a nice watch, I would admire it, and wish I had one, I wouldn't think anything bad, that's for sure.


----------



## Larry Seiden

I remember being 15 and saving up from cutting lawns and a paper route (does anyone remember those?) to buy a component stereo system. (I still have the Dynaco A-25 speakers!). So I'd tell the lad, it is a free country. And he's quite smart to buy used. Good on you!


----------



## BMWE46

Definitely not the smartest idea for lots of reasons. First one being that most 15 year olds would want to wear a luxury watch so they can show people they are wearing a luxury watch. Which can ultimately lead to any number of bad situations. The biggest issue though would be that financially it's just about as wasteful as one can get. A luxury watch is something that should be purchased after life is in line, houses are bought, cars are paid for, and emergency funds are in place to take care of any unforeseen tragaties, which life is full of. 

That at said it's great if someone at that age, or any younger age, is in to watches and admires and enjoys the hobby. But there are affordable so out there that can be just enjoyable, much more financially obtainable, and not send off any kind of red flags with peers. Having hobbies is great and keeps people busy and out of trouble as far as I'm concerned. But way too many people over extend themselves with items like higher end watches to try to show everyone that their life is in order, when in reality it is a financial mess and they are one month away from broke.


----------



## cptmike03

In college we had one kid wear a pepsi GMT. We were all about 19 or 20, and admired it. He wore it because his dad had served in Vietnam and bought it there. He handed it down to him. In that case, it was completely acceptable.


----------



## verreauxi

My view is generally that teenagers who wear luxury watches are probably just watch lovers like the rest of us. I'm fine with you saving up for an item that you will enjoy, and I certainly commend your financial fortitude for doing so. I remember saving up for two years or so, at your age, to buy a really nice amplifier and speakers (which was important to me back then...and still is). So basically, you're fine; no one should have the right to judge you; save for what you want and enjoy it once you own it. Screw others who judge you. 

But if your fear is that--wearing a nice watch--you'll be judged as being a spoiled brat. Fear not. I assure you. People are perceptive: they don't judge others on a single item, such as watch, but on an overall attitude. So basically, if someone is spoiled idiot they'll be judged appropriately whether or not they wear an expensive watch.


----------



## arejay101

I don't much mind what a teen is wearing. If I do notice, then I just assume a parent bought it for them. It doesn't affect what I'm doing in any way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

I wouldn't be seeing a teenager with a nice watch, I would be seeing a young man. I congratulate you young man. Respect.


----------



## DB040

At the risk of being offensive (you did ask) I would think the young man comes from a family with messed up priorities.


----------



## Nayan Saheb

Im sure a teenager can think of better things to send their money on...but if the person in question wanted an expensive watch, they should go for it. Get hooked young I say...addiction is good!


----------



## triple6

I think it's awesome. you saved and were patient so whats the harm?
I have good memories growing up saving up for a special item that I really wanted. 
I bought an expensive mountain bike one time when I was 13-14. took me forever to get the money up 
but I remember proudly cruising that bad boy down the street.


----------



## arogle1stus

In regards to what I think about owning Breitling. I'll defer to the oft used saying "Its a free country". You saved you money to get the watch you wanted.
Being wealthy or saving for the item you desire are admirable traits. Especially when so many other teens waste their money on intangibles. You have
made a purchase that will be around for a long time.

I admire your stick to it nature. Seldom seen nowadays!!!

X Traindriver Art

I once saved for a year (1948) to buy a Govt Issue Military
wrist watch the A11.


----------



## Lmfaoeric

My first luxury piece was a Speedmaster. I sold all my stuff that I no longer used. Learned a whole lot about value and about sales / pricing / talking skills.


----------



## spencer17

I have no issue as long as they are passionate about watches.


----------



## Germanox

For a young man i think it would be more interesting to buy several more affordable automatics (either micros or well established brands). But if it is a quartz that you want, and a Breitling one, get it  
Keep in mind most non watch people rarely notice what we wear, unless if it's an invicta or diesel dinnerplate.


----------



## leatherheadff

I bought my first Breitling before I was 18, I also had to save up and sacrifice to get it. It was worth it, and I was very proud. I love watches, and I always really enjoy seeing someone wearing a great watch, no matter what their age. 

If someone works towards a goal and is able to obtain it, I say go for it. At this point, if you buy right, it's highly unlikely the watch will lose value anyway.


----------



## CabbageHead

At 15 my brain was definitely not the organ making the decisions.... but enough about me. Good on you for making plans and going after what you like! I think that's great.


----------



## searunn

I never dream of owning a what when I was 15 so if I see a 15yr old with a breitling I would think of it as a gift from someone old who had interest in watches and wanted you to know what it feels like to own one but I strongly admire you interest at such age.


----------



## TimeisGold88

Auster3 said:


> I am a 15 year old boy that has is buying a Breitling Colt Quartz, if you saw a teenager on the street wearing a Breitling what would you think? I have saved for nearly two years to buy this watch and it is from 1996 so it's hardly brand new; please be honest and detailed with answers... Thanks!


I would honestly think your parents bought you that watch. I wouldn't say it to your face or be rude, it's just what I would think. And teenage boys aren't really known to invest in things like vintage watches or the likes. Most of the boys your age would spend that money on the latest iPhone or on a car or something.

But, that's just me.


----------



## arejay101

TimeisGold88 said:


> I would honestly think your parents bought you that watch. I wouldn't say it to your face or be rude, it's just what I would think. And teenage boys aren't really known to invest in things like vintage watches or the likes. Most of the boys your age would spend that money on the latest iPhone or on a car or something.
> 
> But, that's just me.


When I was a teenager I was buying VHS tapes and CDs... I wish I bought a watch instead. So kudos for getting something ahead of time.


----------



## KS1144

There's no blanket answer for anything. 

Depends on the individual.


----------



## tzwick

If you love watches and love this watch in particular go for it. I had a Breitling when I was a teen too. TBH, I doubt many people will notice haha. But again, do what will make you happy. Be careful of it though.


----------



## Mikepremium24

As I see, there is been a trend among Golden Youth to mix premium streetwear with luxury watches. Sometimes it seems really cool as for example as I once saw a youngster in Yeezys and Supremes with breitling on his wrist and I cant really tell that one fits another. However, I also saw one kid who was like 16 yo and was wearing a classic style shirt with Rolex, and it was really admirable


----------



## guccimanilla

I've been there before. 

The truth is that no one gives a damn. Seriously. Nobody will even know what a Breitling is, if they even happen to notice. Hell even I can't make out the names of the watches I see, maybe I got bad eyes.


----------



## ElxJefe

nothing wrong with starting young. but i can honestly say somebody that young wont appreciate higher end watches and or know how to maintain or take care of them


----------



## TheWalrus

ElxJefe said:


> nothing wrong with starting young. but i can honestly say somebody that young wont appreciate higher end watches and or know how to maintain or take care of them


I'm not 100% sure I agree with that. When I was young I bought a high quality microscope - ex Soviet surplus actually. I treasured that thing. Used it for its intended purpose and maintained it on my own. In fact I still have it. It's no more absurd to think that someone that age would be able to do the same thing with a higher end watch.

That said, and especially with people in the 15 - 30 age range, I would wonder if there weren't better things to spend money on (assuming they paid for it on their own, and that they weren't independently wealthy). The oft-repeated advice that experiences should trump things is rooted in truth in my opinion. And it's even _more_ true when you're young and the experiences you have then inform who you become as an adult and may be things you don't have a chance to experience when saddled with full time careers, families, mortgages and so on.


----------



## geno2568

When I was 15 I wore a 5$ watch my dad bought me at a discount store and the only watch brands that I could recognize were Fossil and Rolex. I think most people your age either won't be impressed by it because they won't recognize it, or won't be impressed by it because they are rich and can afford better. With that said, there are certainly worse things that you can spend your money on. And if you do want to burn your money on material goods, better to get things that depreciate slowly (watches, speakers, jewelry) than things that depreciate quickly (clothing, tech).


----------



## tdiallo

When i was a teen, i had mostly seikos and one rado...started liking watches i was 13 and some of my friends had breitlings their dad bought them. We knew they were expensive, but we just loved watches and used to see those brands on billboards and stuff. And i remember taking good care of them, so i don't think it's actually a big deal


----------



## ShayneC

Auster3 said:


> I am a 15 year old boy that has is buying a Breitling Colt Quartz, if you saw a teenager on the street wearing a Breitling what would you think? I have saved for nearly two years to buy this watch and it is from 1996 so it's hardly brand new; please be honest and detailed with answers... Thanks!


Hello,IamgladthatyouaregopingintotheluxurywatchworldwiththeBreitling.Itisdurable,long-lasting,anditlooksquitenice.Iseethatyouaregoingwiththequartz.Iprefertheautomaticbecauseitrepresentsbetterqualitybecauseitdoesn'thaveabattery.However,foryou,itwon;treallymattertoomuch.IfIsawsomeoneyouragewearingabreitlingthatiscomparabletoyours,Iwouldthinkthattheteenagerhasgoodtasteandrespectsagoodqualitywatch.However,iftheywentwithgoldorplatinumanddiamondsorBreitlignforBentley,Iwouldthinkthattheyarejusttryingtoshowoffanddon'tvaluethewatchforthemselves.You,though,aremakingagoodchoiceandIhopethatthewatchlastsyoualongtime.Also,itshowsdedicationandresponsabilitywiththesavingupthatyoudid.Goodjob!


----------



## crappbag

Life is too short to waste agonising over the perceptions of others. 

Wear without care brother.


----------



## aeolianmode

If you wear it for you, then no one will say anything. If its worn to be shown off, well, then you'll run into some problems Id say.


----------



## RNHC

Teenagers are beneath my notice so I won't care at all. :-d


----------



## atothej81

If you have the means and appreciate the craftsmanship, do it! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## conkmwc

Just beware that many of your peers will be jealous and may try to pilfer it.


----------



## spencer17

conkmwc said:


> Just beware that many of your peers will be jealous and may try to pilfer it.


I have actually had no such issues with this. If anything, my watches go unnoticed compared to the more flashy skeleton style Fossil's that everyone that age has. The only people who even mention it are other watch enthusiasts.


----------



## jeik

guccimanilla said:


> I've been there before.
> 
> The truth is that no one gives a damn. Seriously. Nobody will even know what a Breitling is, if they even happen to notice. Hell even I can't make out the names of the watches I see, maybe I got bad eyes.


Most people probably won't even notice, beyond noting "big diver", "shiny dress watch", "g-shock", etc. But don't underestimate the teenage eye for minute detail, often used to aggressively rank peers.




conkmwc said:


> Just beware that many of your peers will be jealous and may try to pilfer it.


Teenagers can be quite cruel, I would worry more that they make fun of the choice. "Hey Auster3, us and the girls are going to that music festival that we saved up for this weekend. See ya next week, and enjoy your watch!"



TheWalrus said:


> I'm not 100% sure I agree with that. When I was young I bought a high quality microscope - ex Soviet surplus actually. I treasured that thing. Used it for its intended purpose and maintained it on my own. In fact I still have it. It's no more absurd to think that someone that age would be able to do the same thing with a higher end watch.
> 
> That said, and especially with people in the 15 - 30 age range, I would wonder if there weren't better things to spend money on (assuming they paid for it on their own, and that they weren't independently wealthy). The oft-repeated advice that experiences should trump things is rooted in truth in my opinion. And it's even _more_ true when you're young and the experiences you have then inform who you become as an adult and may be things you don't have a chance to experience when saddled with full time careers, families, mortgages and so on.


I agree, but to me, and unless you intend practicing watchmaking, there's a big difference between a microscope and watch, in that you can do something with the microscope and learn something.
Let's face it, watches simply tell the time, and are as much fashion statements/status symbols as anything, despite the beauty, history, craftsmanship, the magic of the mechanism, etc of good watches.

So I think the OP should be sure of their reasons for wanting the watch.
It may not be the case at all, but I would worry he is wasting a large amount of money in order to fit in with or try to impress his peer group, with a name-brand, rather than taking first steps on the road to collecting watches for their inherent qualities.
Or instead of using the money to develop himself in some way, eg, by buying a musical instrument, kite-surfing equipment, to go trekking, or whatever, or to simply save for the future, or throw a party for friends.
OTOH if you genuinely love the watch, especially if it won't lose much value, it's not so bad parking money there.


----------



## JimBass

I went to high school in the mid-60's so I'm an old guy. I went to a fairly affluent high school but almost no one wore a watch. If someone had worn an expensive watch like a Rolex, etc. they would have been considered pretentious. I guess times change.


----------



## Mikepremium24

Hi!
As it was said here before, a lot depends on your personality but your style matters even more. You can wear yeezys with Hulk but matching supreme and breiltling is hardly imaginable.
I have sold several watches to the parents of youngsters and all of them were struggling with matching the style of their kids, so feel free to send me a message if you need any advice


----------



## reddahaydn

Auster3 said:


> I am a 15 year old boy that has is buying a Breitling Colt Quartz, if you saw a teenager on the street wearing a Breitling what would you think? I have saved for nearly two years to buy this watch and it is from 1996 so it's hardly brand new; please be honest and detailed with answers... Thanks!


I wouldn't think too much of it. I'd assume your dad has upgraded. And I'd be slightly impressed. You're not really old enough to travel to bali/Thailand so I don't think I'd automatically assume it's fake.
In the end, if you like it, get what you want.
However - MY OPINION on the matter is
· it's a lot of money for a quartz watch
· no one your age will know what it is
· 95% of people who like watches won't be impressed because it's a quartz.
· the Seiko 007 is a great automatic watch for a lot less
· the older omega seamaster autos can be had for similar price or a little more
So if you're buying it for you, because you like it - go for your life! But if you're buying to impress, it's probably the wrong choice.
When I was your age I was transitioning from spending all my money on pushbikes to spending all my money on beer. At least with the watch, if you buy right, you will likely be able to sell it for minimal loss when you turn 18 and need to buy your first car.
Good luck!


----------



## Time In

Only buy what YOU like and will wear. In high school I was into sports...in and out of school. I didn't want anything on my wrist because it would need to be removed all the time. I certainly wouldn't leave anything of value in a locker !! If it's what you like and want to wear it...not my place to judge one's finances. I'd personally grab a nice Seiko....and I'm not into quartz. Lastly..how big are your wrists to wear it...might actually need to grow into it. Life ain't EZ....


----------



## reddahaydn

conkmwc said:


> Just beware that many of your peers will be jealous and may try to pilfer it.


Lol I wouldn't have thought so. Most teenagers wouldn't have a clue. Most adults also wouldn't have a clue. Only people who like watches would know.

I wear a rolex every day and hardly any of my piers notice. (when I wore a panerai - only 1 person noticed that said anything to me)
Of the maybe 5% of people who do notice 
-80% of those don't know what it costs and think "oh rolex. that's an expensive watch. More expensive than a Fossil. That probably cost $600". And think it's a waste of money or have no opinion at all
-10% of those know what it actually costs and think it's a waste of money.
-<5% of people know what it is an appreciate it for what it is (generally all these people have nice watches themselves)
The other 5% is saved for any other opinions or thoughts that don't fit the above categories.

We do need to remember that as a general rule - apart from people who own luxury watches - most other people have only ever heard of Rolex.


----------



## yellowtrace

If you or your parents have the extra money, go right ahead. You aren't hurting anyone by purchasing expensive watch.

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad4u

For me, it wouldn't really matter. And after all, I think wearing expensive watches does not have anything to do with age.


----------



## kjenckes

Not really an issue. As you'll find, few people on the street will have any appreciation for what watch you are wearing regardless of how much you spent on it. You are extremely lucky if you run into a horophile, and if so, you'll have a nice conversation.


----------



## Camdamonium

Looks we are both the same age now since you made this thread way back (currently 17). I have worn Breitling, Omega, Hublot, and Tag Heuer since January of this year when I got into luxury timepieces. Like you, I saved for a long time until I could comfortably buy several. Ended up never needing to take money out of the bank in 3 years, so I went ahead and started buying watches as an investment. All are 2014+ except the 2011 Omega PO Chronograph.

What do people think of those like me? It all depends on the perspective of the ones looking. Traditionally, people with little money who are living paycheck to paycheck look up to you with respect for being able to purchase such an asset. Once you explain to smart kids how it is an investment, they agree and think about getting a watch too. The rich kids just mention how their dad bought them a Rolex and it's better than your Breitling. Adults see you and think you are either a spoiled brat or someone who is intelligent and has learned to work smart and hard at the same time. 

The best perspective is from fellow watch enthusiasts. One way I get income is working at a local bar/restaurant. I talk to people every other day about the watches they are wearing. When I don't carry my phone, they ask me to go grab it because they are fascinated to see the watches I have and have owned. These are typically people 35+. They don't care how old we are, they just love our appreciation for timepieces and realize it's an appreciation that is dying within the younger generation. 

What would I think? You worked your butt off to buy that Breitling, even if it's 1996 quartz. I wouldn't care that it's quartz, I would just appreciate that you obviously worked a long time to purchase something you have always wanted.

Good job. If you are still in the market and haven't purchased it yet, buy it. Prove to yourself that you can do anything and don't mind the haters. You only live once, so might as well knock it out of the ballpark in the realm of society's expectations.


----------



## Julesong

I think it's great that you know what you like and make the effort to invest in good quality items! Fabulous!  I won't go into the horrors of what might happen should someone decide to snag it from you, but...

When I was about 10-12 years old, my mom got three watches to give to me and my siblings - a friend of her brought them back from Japan, 2 Seikos and a Citizen. I loved my watch and wore it all the time. When I was 14 and in freshman PE, one day I carefully secured it (inside a shoe, wrapped in multiple layers of clothing, tucked firmly into one of those awful square wire baskets) in my locker. Someone else apparently wanted it badly because during class they managed to - through the strong basket wires - unroll my clothes and tip the watch out of my shoe. I was devastated. I am *still* looking to replace that watch, but now so much time has passed (40 yrs) that I can't even figure out what make/model it was (and believe me, I've tried, looked through many years of watch catalogues to no avail). Someday, somehow, I'll get my watch back or at least replace it.

So anyhow, love your watch, take care of it, it'll serve you a lifetime.


----------



## mcwatch12

possibility of loosing your watch is something to consider. 

Are you going to wear it everyday?


----------



## drcab

concern would be with those around you that might be jealous and "want it"


----------



## Victor in DE

Auster3 said:


> I am a 15 year old boy that has is buying a Breitling Colt Quartz, if you saw a teenager on the street wearing a Breitling what would you think? I have saved for nearly two years to buy this watch and it is from 1996 so it's hardly brand new; please be honest and detailed with answers... Thanks!


If you work and purchase it yourself, fine. However the money would be better spend/saved in VOO. Vanuard S&P 500 index fund.


----------



## balling916

lmao at people still commenting on this thread 5 years later  the kid's a grown man by now!


----------



## Victor in DE

balling916 said:


> lmao at people still commenting on this thread 5 years later  the kid's a grown man by now!


Still relevant as I have two teenage sons


----------



## th6252

balling916 said:


> lmao at people still commenting on this thread 5 years later  the kid's a grown man by now!


no offense to 20 year olds, but i don't personally consider the vast majority of 20 year olds "grown men".


----------



## balling916

th6252 said:


> no offense to 20 year olds, but i don't personally consider the vast majority of 20 year olds "grown men".


Oh no, I don't disagree... but there's a big difference in the way a 15 year old vs 20 year old would be perceived for wearing a luxury watch.


----------



## NewGuard84

Whether 15, 20, 30, 40, 50 or any age... I have always believed in the idea that different items, clothing, vehicles, etc. are better suited to certain stages of life than others. 

Why miss any stages in a rush to jump ahead? Why not leave certain things to be enjoyed down the road when you may appreciate them more?

Not saying anyone cannot and should not do and have what they want at any time they choose, but this line of thinking has let me enjoy different things with a fuller appreciation at different stages.


----------



## stbob

Smoke 'em if you got 'em... 🚬


----------



## Cart3rlfc

I would think respect the fact the someone so young has the taste to choose such a watch.

But at that age, I'd rather have an skx or something cheap yet mechanical that I could wear 24/7 no matter what sport or activity I was doing.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## brianinCA

Depends on the watch. A Breitling Colt Quartz is not particularly flashy, and I wouldn't think twice about seeing it on someone's wrist. If I saw a teenager in a Rolex, or an AP, or a Patek, etc, then I would think he either came from money or it was fake.


----------



## consulting_actuary

Auster3 said:


> I am a 15 year old boy that has is buying a Breitling Colt Quartz, if you saw a teenager on the street wearing a Breitling what would you think? I have saved for nearly two years to buy this watch and it is from 1996 so it's hardly brand new; please be honest and detailed with answers... Thanks!


Each to their own, as you get older you will care less and less about what others think. If its something you want to do then do it, most people won't notice what watch you're wearing in any case


----------



## Seabee1

I love that people just don't bother to read an entire post. Instead they're like a dog who hears a noise in the night and just starts barking. The kid bought the watch in July of 2016. And hasn't posted since then.


----------



## ContemporaryVictorian

Either way it will be an asset, and that's a good thing, investing in what goes up is always a good idea, maybe look at crime rates in your local area for theft, robbery, etc i've talked to a person who was robbed 3 times each for a rolex, so be careful, i would think different about a kid wearing an actual watch and not an apple watch!


----------



## Disciple418

Maybe not the greatest idea


----------



## Ed.YANG

Auster3 said:


> I am a 15 year old boy that has is buying a Breitling Colt Quartz, if you saw a teenager on the street wearing a Breitling what would you think? I have saved for nearly two years to buy this watch and it is from 1996 so it's hardly brand new; please be honest and detailed with answers... Thanks!


First thing first, i would not suspect that that ticker on your wrist is a fake. 
But rather an inheritance or a gift from your father whom may be more stable in disposable income, or from grandpa if that model is very old. There could be tendencies that the watch can be fake if it's poorly made, but hey... there's no way to authenticate from far to judge if it's a fake.

Be it a gift or inheritance from old seniors, since Breitling is a "wealth flashy" brand, you shouldn't wear it to school or in places where you play with your peers, as you're from different family backgrounds as well as family economies. Negative remarks will be fired upon you, be it close distance or from far, you won't know.

My suggestion. Irregardless is it an authentic piece or not, every gifts from family members should be treasured and should not be bashed or brushed. Your care to that gift, is a reward to those who gives.


----------

